# question regarding geom_stripe on gpt partitons



## wonslung (Jul 16, 2010)

I created a geom_stripe on a server today with 2 gpt partitions.

if you check the handbook page on geom_stripe:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/geom-striping.html

step four says:

Write a standard label, also known as a partition table, on the new volume and install the default bootstrap code:


```
# bsdlabel -wB /dev/stripe/st0
```


and then step 5 says:


This process should have created two other devices in the /dev/stripe directory in addition to the st0 device. Those include st0a and st0c. At this point a file system may be created on the st0a device with the newfs utility:




this is the part i'm questioning....when i did this, i only see 1 new item

my stripe is named home so in /dev/stripe/ i see

home   homea


according to the handbook i should see something like

home  homea   homec


what gives?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 16, 2010)

What does a simple [cmd=""]bsdlabel /dev/stripe/home[/cmd] say?

Also, what hap'ns when you just blithely `# newfs -U -L labelname /dev/stripe/homea`?

(also, you needn't pass [red]-B[/red] to bsdlabel(8) if you're not planning on booting from it)


----------



## wonslung (Jul 16, 2010)

```
[root@ShitBetterWork /root]# bsdlabel /dev/stripe/home
# /dev/stripe/home:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a: 2875771968       16    unused        0     0       
  c: 2875771984        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
[root@ShitBetterWork /root]# newfs
newfs       newfs_msdos 
[root@ShitBetterWork /root]# newfs -U -L home /dev/stripe/homea
/dev/stripe/homea: 1404185.5MB (2875771968 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048
	using 7644 cylinder groups of 183.72MB, 11758 blks, 23552 inodes.
	with soft updates
super-block backups (for fsck -b #) at:
 160, 376416, 752672, 1128928, 1505184, 1881440, 2257696, 2633952, 3010208,
ect, ect ect --------cut to save space ------------------------------------
-----------------cut to save space-------------------------------------
 2869328416, 2869704672, 2870080928, 2870457184, 2870833440, 2871209696,
 2871585952, 2871962208, 2872338464, 2872714720, 2873090976, 2873467232,
 2873843488, 2874219744, 2874596000, 2874972256, 2875348512, 2875724768
[root@ShitBetterWork /root]# ls /dev/stripe/
home  homea
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 16, 2010)

That's weird.  Last time I messed with gstripe was 6.x and I'm pretty sure it put up a "c" device node, I dunno what might have changed, but it looks like something is suppressing the creation of the "c" node.  Maybe something in geom(4) itself.  You might try asking on the lists, as more devs seem to hang out there.

Addendum:  I just noticed that the "c" node is suppressed on other devices, too:  
	
	



```
> ls /dev/ | grep ^ad
ada0
ada0s1
ada0s1a
ada0s1b
ada0s1d
ada0s1e
ada0s1f
```
But I don't know what it means ( 8.1-RC2 amd64 here, in case that makes a difference)


----------



## wonslung (Jul 16, 2010)

what's very strange is:


i can do a newfs to either 

/dev/stripe/home

or

/dev/stripe/homea

and when i mount it, it shows up the right size....it's just very strange that i'm not seeing what the handbook says i should.



edit:


heres some more outputs



```
[root@ShitBetterWork /tmp]# gstripe list
Geom name: home
State: UP
Status: Total=2, Online=2
Type: AUTOMATIC
Stripesize: 4096
ID: 594809256
Providers:
1. Name: stripe/home
   Mediasize: 1472395255808 (1.3T)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
Consumers:
1. Name: ad6p7
   Mediasize: 736197630464 (686G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e2
   Number: 1
2. Name: ad8p7
   Mediasize: 736197630464 (686G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e2
   Number: 0

[root@ShitBetterWork /tmp]# gstripe status
       Name  Status  Components
stripe/home      UP  ad6p7
                     ad8p7
[root@ShitBetterWork /tmp]# ls /dev/|grep ^ad
ad6
ad6p1
ad6p2
ad6p3
ad6p4
ad6p5
ad6p6
ad6p7
ad8
ad8p1
ad8p2
ad8p3
ad8p4
ad8p5
ad8p6
ad8p7
[root@ShitBetterWork /tmp]#
```


----------

